# Help Identifying older frame



## Cn2000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Anyone able to hazard a guess as to what this frame is? It says Kona, but it’s definitely not the OG decals. I did try combing through many years of Kona catalogs and couldn’t quite nail it down.

TIA and happy trails


----------



## phantoj (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't think it's a Kona... every Kona I saw had the lower end of the shock mounted to a bridge spanning between the down tube and seat tube.

I saw a Motobecane bike and a KHS that had the shock mounted right to the seat tube like this one. But they weren't perfect matches. I'm thinking it's some kind of generic frame.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

phantoj said:


> I don't think it's a Kona... every Kona I saw had the lower end of the shock mounted to a bridge spanning between the down tube and seat tube


correct. not a Kona..


----------



## Cn2000 (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks for getting me off Kona. A great lead....it sure is very similar to the Motobecane Fantom. I’ll chase that and check out the KHS also. I was not familiar with these bikes, but I have to say I enjoy riding it, although it could stand some updating. It certainly seems stout. 

Thanks!!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

plus all Kona's of that era have rectangular top and downtube sections at the headtube junction...


----------

